# Collars



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw 4 geese today in the dekes today that had collars.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

did you have some Bill Saunders signature HCs in the spread by any chance?


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

ouch :withstupid: haha
we were looking at a pond yesterday and saw a hutch with a red or orangeish colored neck band on


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LIAR :withstupid:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: hey spec your really making me mad right now come take ur gay decoys out of my trailer before i throw them out maybe u should belive brady and im not lieing either the only one that lies on here is you about ur sand lake and peirre


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow... Honk you got some issues man. Seriously, try pm'ing or something else. Not helping your rep around here bro. Unless you dont care, then by all means...


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

sorry but he just says dumb stuff like that all the time and doesnt know what hes talking about 
sorry


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

ill buy his decoys from you :beer: :jammin:


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

hahahahah
i am taking my deeks and u will only have oh ya u own none hahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:He owns no deeks so ya


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

what?


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i dont care come take your shells and socks out doesnt bother me and you wont kill a goose in the decoys this weekend anyways dont forget your goose magnets with orange polls for them either have a nice time sorting them also :beer: :beer: ill be inside :beer:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

this is a period: .

this is a comma: ,


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

k well i dont really care any more


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Cant you guys talk about this stuff at recess tomorrow? :lame:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

dont have recess sorry bud


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

spec101 is gone.

Please keep your petty fights to yourselves guys. Use the PM's as nobody wants to read it.


----------

